# Panasonic LX5



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone got one of these?

I wanted a Panasonic GF2 at Christmas but never got one. 

Can't decide between the two. Looking to order today to claim the £50 cash back


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

How much is each camera and what lens(es) will you be getting in the GF pack?

I love my GF-1 & 20mm lens, it's almost permanently attached to my camera. For that lens alone I'd recommend going for the GF!

However it's restricted if you want a do-most-things (ie. some zoom) camera, so you will need to resort to a second lens. Just depends if you find the camera & zoom lens a bit bulky or not. It's one of those things really. You lose with one and gain with the other so it comes down to what you want in a camera.

If you're willing to buy into the m43 system then definitely go for the GF. If you want to just buy a relatively pocketable camera and have everything built in and at your fingertips then you might be better with the LX, which itself is a brilliant little camera.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

THe LX5 is regarded as one of the best compact cameras and you would have to force it out of the hands of many a dieing photographer!!!

That said the M4/3rds offering will give you more flexibility and better image quality.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I find the IQ thing a bit relative though, especially at the top end compact level. Before I got my GF-1 I flitted between a Canon 500D & a Canon G10 and for probably 95% of the photo's I took the difference was minimal. That said, I don't tend to make large prints of my photos (no bigger than 10x8 usually) and I don't pixel peep.

Like you say, it's the flexibility (fast prime for me) that make the difference between making the jump to a csc/dslr


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

If I have the GF2 it will be with the 14mm pancake lens.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you specifically want the 14mm then the choice is made. Just take into account that of you want a zoom later on you'll be looking at a further £200ish outlay for the kit lens.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Why is my choice made? I said if I go for the GF2, it will be with the 14mm lens. 

Is there no zoom on the pancake lens?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

No, the 14mm pancake is a prime (non-zoom) lens.

If you're wanting a zoom you're looking at the 14-42mm, as per this pack GF2 & 14-42mm Kit.

Panasonic do sell a zoom that is similar size to a pancake lens. Is the "G X Vario 14-42mm" lens and retails for about £270. AFAIK you can't get a GF-2 kit with that lens included.

14mm f2.5 Pancake









14-42 zoom. This picture of the lens is it's natural/zoomed out size. It doesn't go any smaller than what you see here.









14-42mm X zoom


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Still undecided and time is running out.

I'm used to using a Sony HX5.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

How many photo's have you taken with the HX that you've not used any zoom at all for?

That is a round about way to gauge how much of a change it's going to be with a 14mm pancake.

Also, take into account that the HX has a x10 zoom so going from that aspect of freedom to pancake is going to be very strange. The GF-2 14-42mm is only x3 and even the LX-5 only has a x3.8 zoom so if you take a lot of photo's where you like to zoom in from a good distance away you're going to lose it with either one (unless you also get the GF and also buy a tele-zoom).

EDIT: I might be looking at the wrong offer, but I can't see the GF-2 or the LX-5 in the included list.
http://www.lumixlifestyle.co.uk/cashback/lumix-g/


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

m1pui said:


> I find the IQ thing a bit relative though, especially at the top end compact level. Before I got my GF-1 I flitted between a Canon 500D & a Canon G10 and for probably 95% of the photo's I took the difference was minimal. That said, I don't tend to make large prints of my photos (no bigger than 10x8 usually) and I don't pixel peep.
> 
> Like you say, it's the flexibility (fast prime for me) that make the difference between making the jump to a csc/dslr


I find if you shoot a top end compact in good light the end result won't look too much different from an SLR.

If you shoot in low light a larger sensored camera will give much better low light (less noise) and if you shoot in difficult or mixed lighting a larger sensor camera will give more dynamic range.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I find if you shoot a top end compact in good light the end result won't look too much different from an SLR.
> 
> If you shoot in low light a larger sensored camera will give much better low light (less noise) and if you shoot in difficult or mixed lighting a larger sensor camera will give more dynamic range.


I assume I would fall into the mixed lighting? Taking photos of family indoors & outdoors. Holidays both in the UK and abroad.

So on that basis of what you said, which would you go for?

Or would you have something totally different?

Sorry to drag this back up.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Do you have a budget?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Well the Panasonic GF2 14-42mm is £249.99 and the 14mm kit is £287

The LX5 is £249

So anywhere around that. If a camera is noticeably better by £50 or so then that's fine.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Of the two you mention its going to be a straight up battle of quality vs convenience. i would choose the m4/3rds offering over the LX5.

As a middle ground consider the retro styled fuji x10. Its about £50 more and is a larger sensor compact and reviews very well indeed.

If you really want to blow the budget http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dsc-r-series/dsc-rx100?campaignId=15012468&s_kwcid=rx100|24036563980


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So would I come into the mixed lighting then? 

Is there anything you would choose over the GF2 at the same price? Or just the Fuji X10?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The reason I mentioned mixed lighting as in low light a smaller sensor camera will start to look very grainy and noisy, although flash will solve this but I often don't like the look of onboard flash.

As for dynamic range its not so important for taking snaps of family and friends but would be important for say landscape shots where the sun is in the frame or there is a wide range of light and dark tones, such as a sunset.

To give you some indication the best DSLRs currently have a dynamic range of in the region of 13-14 stops of light. Micro four thirds sensors generally have 10-11 and decent compacts around 8 if my memory serves me correctly.

If you are unsure what a 'stop' is don't worry but consider it an arbitrary number where higher = better.

At that price point GF2 would be my choice or spend a little more and get a Sony NEX cam with 18-55 lens for £350.

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/cat52.html

These cameras are smaller in body shape than the micro four thirds but have bigger lenses. They also have the same size sensor as a DSLR, and if you bought the sony c3 £239 body only in that link you will get exactly the same 16 megapixel sensor as you find in high end dslrs with the 13-14 stops of dynamic range!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So, if I choose to have the GF2, would you have the 14-42mm lens or the 14mm pancake lens?

The same for the C3, which I assume is miles ahead of the GF2? Do they even do a pancake lens for the Sony?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I wouldn't say it's miles ahead but bigger sensor always wins. Micro four thirds does have a much bigger choice of lenses. Sony only has one pancake, a 16 mm. 

Of the two I would choose the zoom if it's to be your only lens.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally I'd have the 20mm f1.7 but I don't think that's an option with the GF-2. The Sony's pancake lens is 16mm.

The questions isn't what would someone else go for, you need to ask yourself if you'd be happy to have a camera & lens where to zoom in and out, you have to walk back or forward. You might be better buying the zoom kit and adding a prime later, or spend a bit more and get a twin lens package. It's a decision you need to make as to what would suit you best really.

Here's some reading 
http://www.mu-43.com/f38/panny-14mm-vs-20mm-if-you-had-choose-8456/
http://www.mu-43.com/f38/14-42-kit-lense-over-14mm-prime-27161/


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

and now you need to see the sony RX100 , man give me that or the NEX7 and id take it any day , just spent an hour playing with both , what an advancement by Sony with 20mp and a Zeiss lense and 1" sensor in the size of a *** packet. Amazing.....

http://www.eoshd.com/content/8499/sony-rx100-review


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wish I'd bought your Nex5n now !


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

What did you end up with Matt?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> and now you need to see the sony RX100 , man give me that or the NEX7 and id take it any day , just spent an hour playing with both , what an advancement by Sony with 20mp and a Zeiss lense and 1" sensor in the size of a *** packet. Amazing.....
> 
> http://www.eoshd.com/content/8499/sony-rx100-review


Great Link Marc! :thumb: Had a play with an RX100 myself today and rather glad your NEX 5N went to someone else!  :lol:

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Great Link Marc! :thumb: Had a play with an RX100 myself today and rather glad your NEX 5N went to someone else!  :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Best price ive seen by a mile , that i would trust lets say (not Rev-Digital or HongKong based)

Sony Cybershot DSC-RX100 Digital Camera 3 inch LCD: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Best price ive seen by a mile , that i would trust lets say (not Rev-Digital or HongKong based)
> 
> Sony Cybershot DSC-RX100 Digital Camera 3 inch LCD: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


I wouldn't disagree Marc! :thumb:

Whilst there are cheaper prices to be found the stock tends to be shipped from the far east. 

It may be worth waiting a month or two to see if prices fall due to competition. 

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

what you can wait?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> what you can wait?


I can always be persuaded to wait if the price is right! :lol:

Can't you? 

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope not a chance , im one of them sleeping bag kinda people outside the shop but also knowing me you will buy mine in 3 months time when the new one comes out with a little red button on that ill have no idea what it does


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

www.panamoz.com do the RX100 for £440, no customs fees as its shipped from the uk but it is a grey import.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Great Link Marc! :thumb: Had a play with an RX100 myself today and rather glad your NEX 5N went to someone else!  :lol:
> 
> Alan W


The RX100 won't hold a candle to the 5N in most circumstances. The 5n is an awesome bit of kit!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I loved the RX100 , 80% of me says go for it and 20% says for the NEX7... grrrr


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I loved the RX100 , 80% of me says go for it and 20% says for the NEX7... grrrr


Well they are as different as a ferrari and a pick up truck, depends what suits your needs.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Brazo said:


> The RX100 won't hold a candle to the 5N in most circumstances. The 5n is an awesome bit of kit!


Reviews of the RX100 have been very good so far Mark. :thumb: The sensor is also the largest yet in a non CSC compact (20.2 MP 1" Exmor CMOS) so appreciate your thoughts - is it the lens that makes you say it 'won't hold a candle to the 5N in most circumstances'?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Currently on way to Bluewater with memory card to use both again and will crop right down..


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Currently on way to Bluewater with memory card to use both again and will crop right down..


Nice one Marc! :thumb:

Try some photos at each end of each lens. 

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok back and to be honest after chatting with the sony Rep and being shown both i think im gonna have to swing for the NEX7 and the reason is the wide angle side , bearing in mind alot of my details are done in confined spaces im worried 28mm is not going to be wide enough and the NEX7 with 18 or even 14mm pancake lense will fit the bill perfectly.
BUT ive got home and looked at the video of both and its totally sh£t. And then ive looked at the video on my NEX5n and its also not great so im wondering if i have an issue with my memory card or if its the conditions ive shot in.
When panning the edges are totally jagged and i mean unbelieveably...?
I dont know if this is an interlacing issue or setting but am shocked how poor it is...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Cant really see it here only at 4 to 5 seconds around the door handles but todays one are dreadful , ill upload


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

NEX7 and 100 both same as this , totally jagged when panning.. Go fullscreen on video..
Also need to know a good site to host videos so they upload in 1080 as photobucket never shows same quality as the file in MP4 format.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Marc,

Not sure what's causing your issues but why not buy a dedicated video only camera if that's what you want it for?

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

No these cameras are more than adequate and videos dont have wide lenses as standard either generally 28mm. Im more concerned why these videos are like this..
I mean how does Steve Huff upload 1080p to youtube as this video in 1080p fullscreen is amazing with low light and bright lights? Admittedly this is a 1.8 Zeiss lense but the quality wont be 1000x better..


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Reviews of the RX100 have been very good so far Mark. :thumb: The sensor is also the largest yet in a non CSC compact (20.2 MP 1" Exmor CMOS) so appreciate your thoughts - is it the lens that makes you say it 'won't hold a candle to the 5N in most circumstances'?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


I'm aware of the specs of the rx100 as I linked to it last week in this thread. The 5n will have more dynamic range, more depth of field control, much better low light capabilities and of course access to a huge range of lenses. The lens in the rx100 will be excellent but not up to the proper Zeiss lens(s), that will fit on the nex 5.

The rx100 will be a great camera and it will in studio shots at lower iso's match the nex cams. The nex5n has the same sensor as you'll find in the Nikon d7000 and it's more than a match for the admittedly plucky rx100.


----------

